# odd permissions on an nfsv4 mount

## graysky

I have some really odd permissions on an nfsv4 mount:

```
# ls -l /media

total 44

drwxr-xr-x 8 4294967294 4294967294 4096 Dec 14 19:09 aa_backup

drwxr-xr-x 9 4294967294 4294967294 4096 Dec 14 19:10 aa_data
```

I have no idea what the 4294967294 means.  It should be my username/users.

Here is the /etc/exports from the server:

```
/nfs4exports    192.168.0.0/24(ro,fsid=0,no_subtree_check,async)

/nfs4exports/data       192.168.0.0/24(rw,no_subtree_check,async,nohide)

/nfs4exports/backup     192.168.0.0/24(rw,no_subtree_check,async,nohide)
```

My user on both the server and client is 1000/100.  Whatever is going on is preventing my rsync from backing up the box.

```
rsync: chown "/media/aa_backup/drive_data/Archives/Digital Pictures/After new Cameras/Deck/CIMG0683.JPG" failed: Invalid argument (22)

rsync: chown "/media/aa_backup/drive_data/Archives/Digital Pictures/After new Cameras/Deck/CIMG0684.JPG" failed: Invalid argument (22)

rsync: chown "/media/aa_backup/drive_data/Archives/Digital Pictures/After new Cameras/Deck/CIMG0744.JPG" failed: Invalid argument (22)

rsync: chown "/media/aa_backup/drive_data/Archives/Digital Pictures/After new Cameras/Deck/CIMG0745.JPG" failed: Invalid argument (22)

rsync: chown "/media/aa_backup/drive_data/Archives/Digital Pictures/After new Cameras/Deck/CIMG0746.JPG" failed: Invalid argument (22)
```

----------

## depontius

Those numbers aren't permissions, they are user and group IDs.

Do you have idmapd configured and running?

----------

## graysky

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Those numbers aren't permissions, they are user and group IDs.
> 
> Do you have idmapd configured and running?

 

Yeah, found the solution at the arch wiki:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nfs#Ownership_of_mounted_shares_is_4294967294:4294967294

----------

